#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > Communication Skills for Engineers/ Personality Development zone/ Interviews Tips & Tricks >  >  Attitude is Everything - An Inspiring Tale...

## akchadha

Lesson on Attitude:tatice_06:

*Attitude* ................

An old man lived alone in Minnesota. He wanted to spade his potato
garden, but it was very hard work.

His only son, who would have helped him, was in prison.The old man
wrote a letter to his son and mentioned his situation:

Dear Son,

I am feeling pretty bad because it looks like I won't be able to plant

my potato garden this year. I hate to misdoing the garden, because your
mother always loved planting time. I'm just getting too old to be
digging up a garden plot.If you were here, all my troubles would be
over.

I know you would dig the plot, for me if you weren't in the prison.

Love,
Dad

Shortly , the old man received this telegram:

"For Heaven's sake, Dad, don't dig up the garden !!That's where I

buried the GUNS!!"

At 4 a.m., the next morning, a dozen FBI agents and local police
officers showed up and dug up the entire garden without finding any
guns.
Confused, the old man wrote another note to his son telling him what

happened and asked him what to do next.

His son's reply was:

"Go ahead and plant your potatoes, Dad It's the best I could do for
you from here."

*NO MATTER WHERE YOU ARE IN THE WORLD, IF YOU HAVE DECIDED TO DO SOMETHING DEEP FROM YOUR HEART, YOU CAN DO IT. IT IS THE THOUGHT THAT MATTERS NOT WHERE YOU ARE.*
*Attitude is everything......*

*change to improve, not to prove...................*





  Similar Threads: Attitude is everything Attitude is everything Attitude is Everything - Change your attitude, change your life! IIT-JEE 2012 - Inspiring the Ignition!!

----------


## santhosh987

nice story........................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## akchadha

thanks Santosh!

----------


## ramanjeet

*"If I Have 8 hours To Cut A Tree,

I Will Spend 7hrs In Sharpening The Axe"

Lincoln*


we all need this kind of instances to get motivated

----------


## ramanjeet

* 					great story 				*

 							we all need this kind of instances to get motivated 
i must say great work   :): :ignat_02:

----------


## akchadha

thanks ramanjeet!

----------


## Mahendra Pratap Singh

fadooo story.....really a motivating one....

----------


## HARISH GUPTA

Really..gud attitude

----------


## swapneelgolapkar

Hey thats really inspiring ........

----------


## everdbest

thanks....good one

----------


## kamal kanwant

nice.....................................................................

----------


## varun16mech

IT CAN CHANGE U R LIFE IF U FOLLOW........thanks a lot......wht a site is this.....i must say GOD BLESS U all........alll the very best.....in ur  life FADOOOOOOOOOOOOOenginner......

----------


## JEEROCKZ

Awsumm story....  :):

----------

